# Plastisol manual press: INK really rough on shirt



## Dancetonoise (Jan 4, 2016)

I do two passes and flash it. I do another two and the final outcome is really rough and bumpy. It's almost like the plastisol sticks to the screen and it raises the plastisol off the shirt when I raise the press. I'm not sure what to do, any suggestions?


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

add some reducer to make the ink have less tack and a smoother consistency.

What are you printing that needs four ink strokes?


----------



## Dancetonoise (Jan 4, 2016)

Kenneth59 said:


> add some reducer to make the ink have less tack and a smoother consistency.
> 
> What are you printing that needs four ink strokes?


That's what it seems to take to make the image nice and full. Otherwise it's dim in certain spots. I'm really new at this.


----------



## Lozada (Dec 30, 2012)

What durometer are your squeegees?

I was having this problem and it was my ebay squeegees, I know... they said to be 70 durometer and they probably like 100 because the blade is really hard.

So I finally got 70 durometer squeegee from a screenprinting supply and voila problem solved. It can happen from time to time but before this it was happening on every single pass. The ink deposit know sticks really nice to the shirts.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

Dancetonoise said:


> That's what it seems to take to make the image nice and full. Otherwise it's dim in certain spots. I'm really new at this.


are you doing a flood stroke then a print stroke? What color ink? What color shirt? What screen mesh? lots of variables here.


----------

